# Searching for a breeder around Oregon



## Keno (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, folks. I frequently browse these forums although I never really post. Lately I've been on the hunt for a thread that would help me out regarding reputable breeders, but I haven't found just what I'm looking for (I've clicked _so many_ recommended breeder links) so I figured I'd just go ahead and start my own thread.

I'm about ready to have another dog. I've had German Shepherds my entire life although I've never been too "choosy" on the ones I've had (I rescued or acquired by strange means and all that fun stuff). This time, though, I'm being extremely picky. I want a dog that I know should be healthy and with "moderate" temperament -- a dog that can go out on a jog yet can also be laid back and with the patience to get along with all other animals (I know this has to do with socialization, but still!) The dog would mainly be a companion pet -- I have no need to show although I'd love to get into Search and Rescue, Schutzhund, flyball or some activity. 

I actually enjoy the look of the head of the American GSD more (does this make sense? the head looks better to me from the side), but I don't like "angulation" at all.. so I suppose you would call what I like more "straight back". I want a female dog (not significant, just though I'd share). For color, I'd want either: bi-color, black and tan (with saddle-like marking), black and red, or black and cream. (For some examples, I love how this dog and this dog look~ although I don't even know how great they look from a judging standpoint.) Yes. Okay. Picky enough, you ask? Could be why I'm having a hard time finding exactly what dog I might want.

I live in Oregon although I'm willing to travel if need be. And any help is appreciated!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have known Deb of Sherman Ranch online for years and she has some very nice dogs. I'm not sure whether they're exactly what you're looking for, but she's in Oregon, so it might be worthwhile to go visit her and meet her dogs in person to get a better idea of what you like in the flesh, so to speak.

German Shepherds www.SHERMAN-RANCH.us German Shepherd breeder California,Oregon, Nevada,German Shepherd Stud service California Oregon Washington German Shepherd puppies Nevada, California German Shepherd dogs for sale, German Shepherd show dogs, sho


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know your post says breeder but we have a litter of four female GSD puppies in our rescue, they are said to be purebred (and I have no reason not to believe them). 
They are "standard" black/tan either blanket or saddle, hard to say at this point (they are 4 weeks old now) but are not sable. I'm sure their temperaments will be suitable for pet or SAR, etc. They were surrendered when their mother died when they were just 3 days of age. We are in WA state.
If interested, PM me and I'll give you info


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got Ria from Vom Haus Reed in Salem Oregon and could not be happier. Awesome pup. All Sirs are Shutzhund 3, Dams are all at level 1s. Great working and pet dogs. 
Vom HausReid - German Shepherd Dogs That Want To Be Friend, Companion, and Protector


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I will certainly put in a good word for the breeder recommended above. Got my puppy from him two years ago, best thing I ever could have done. 

He is a black/tan blanket back (although his black is fading into a large saddle)



















Head from the side










How he likes to spend his time at home




















Very, very noticeably working lines, working/sport bred. Incredible dog, very driven and intense. Not what I would call a laid back dog, although he is impeccably behaved around the house and very easily and reliably relaxes whenever we are indoors. Never any pacing or whining, does not ask to go out ever until I show that it is time to head out. Wonderful with kids and our cats (one of which is a tiny kitten). Would do well in SchH for fun or SAR - one of his littermates actually has his BH and is very active in SAR and titled in tracking.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to third Vom Haus Reid!! I love and admire his dogs. If you are serious about getting into SAR, look long and hard and meet the parents of the puppy etc. make sure that they have the drive needed to do SAR work. Also have someone EXPERIENCED in testing a litter for those qualities help you evaluate the litter! 

Where in Oregon are you? Vom Banach in WA has some GREAT success with placing pups for SAR..also Schraderhaus K9 in WA is a GREAT breeder and Hoehnluft as well as Timberhaus. I've met many dogs from all 3 kennels and know the owners of the kennels and would hands down reccomend one of them!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Another one for Vom Haus Reid. Ray has been at this for a LONG time. I got my first registered GSD from him in 1979.


----------



## Keno (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Are all of Vom Haus Reid dogs really stout looking? Their faces seem broad or something, haha. (Edited to add: You have a pretty dog, Rei~) And thanks for all the tips! Vom is the main breeder guy I saw posted on this forum when I was browsing and while I do not doubt his dogs being awesome, I am still curious to see if there is anyone else around the area.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, you will have a tendency to see that among the German lines. They are very solidly built with larger heads. I have actually been told that my dog could use better secondary sex characteristics (which I can definitely understand!). 

These are American show lines










The dog you posted a link to










Here are your German working lines





























German show line heads




















If you are looking more for the American show line look, there is a member of this forum in Oregon who got her Am. show line puppy from a breeder in Washington. Her username is Emjworks, but I think there may be a few numbers behind the name that I can't quite recall. 

If you are looking for a puppy to do Schutzhund or SAR with, I recommend you talk to the breeder about what you are looking for specifically. American show lines are not the popular choice for Schutzhund, so let the breeder know about your plans and goals.


----------



## Keno (Mar 10, 2011)

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs ? haha

Yeah, I like the less stout heads but I don't like angulation of American show line dogs. I've had shepherds that fit this "look" before (American-line-like head, straight back), but they weren't from reputable breeders and were rescued, etc. Which is why I was even curious as to if anyone bred dogs that fit this bill. Hah. I'll possibly message Emjworks. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## divergrrl (Apr 2, 2014)

Another vote for Vom Haus Reid here. They trained my sweet girl about 10 years ago (she passed away this last May) and I remember being impressed with the training facility & thinking in the future I'd get a dog from them. 

Fast forward 10 years & Sascha comes down with hemangiosarcoma. Broke our hearts. On here I found Vom Haus Reid & realized they WERE Pet Village. 

I put a deposit on a pup and now have a 16 week old baby dog. He's a REALLY great dog already. Loves to train, super loving. All puppy (aka, a ton of work and drives me batty sometimes, God Bless crate training) but I can tell when he calms downs & has his training dialed in he's going to be an INCREDIBLE dog. His temperament & personality is amazing. I love him to itty bitty pieces. 

Oh and he's a handsome devil if I do say so myself.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2011.


----------

